# Solartechnik



## Piddel (2. Okt. 2010)

Hallo in die Runde,

für die kommende Teichsaison 2011 möchte ich die Möglichkeiten der Solartechnik nutzen.

Meine bisherige Suche zu dem Thema u.a. hier im Forum ist m.M. nach sehr bescheiden und wenig befriedigend ( eher niederschmetternd ) ausgefallen. 

Kann jemand aus der Teichlergemeinde was positives zu Pumpen, Wasserspiele usw. berichten ?

Es geht nicht um den grundsätzlichen Ersatz von herkömmlichen Techniken ! Vielmehr wünsche ich mir eine Bereicherung / Ergänzung zu den bisherigen technischen Möglichkeiten. 
*
Bitte keine Ratschläge zum Verlegen von x-meter Stromkabel*


----------



## Digicat (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Servus Peter

Habe nur Erfahrung mit Solarleuchten ......

War niederschmetternd ..... 


keine Leuchtkraft
Dämmerungsschalter nicht vorhanden
Zeitschalter nicht vorhanden
Bewegungsmelder nicht vorhanden
wenn keine Sonne, kein Ladestrom .... noch weniger Leuchtkraft
Akku-Lebenszeit sehr kurz bzw. kein Tausch möglich .....

Resümee .... habe damals alles verkabelt ... 12 Volt Niederspannung verwendet (Gardena-Leuchten)
 

Alle negativen Eigenschaften waren vom Tisch 

Könnte mir vorstellen, daß es bei Pumpen, Wasserspiel etc. auch nicht anders abgeht .....


----------



## paper (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hallo Peter,

wir haben von Oase die Pumpe für den Sprudelstein, Frühjahr 2011 kaufen wir das Solarsafe (zwecks Speicher)dazu.
http://www.iwssolar.ch/pages/pumpentechnik/teichpumpen/oase-solar/oase-solar.html


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hi Piddel!
Willst du WIRKLICH UNBEDINGT _was positives zu Pumpen, Wasserspiele usw._ berichtet
oder tut´s was Realistisches auch?

Mit letzterem kann ich dienen:
Wenn wir von Photovoltaik sprechen und nicht von Solarthermie (Warmwassererzeugung)
wird der Bezug von Strom aus dem EVU-Netz zur Anspeisung deiner Plantscherei 
auch bei jahrelangem Betrieb um ein Vielfaches billiger sein als JEDE Solarlösung.
Da hilft keine Förderung und keine Aussicht auf steigende Energiepreise - sorry:
Absolut rausgeschmissenes Geld, das die ersparten Stromkosten NIE deckt.
(Ich erwarte massive Teichschlammwürfe, rechne es aber jedem gerne vor!)

Wo aber KEIN Anschluss an das öffentliche Netz möglich ist (Almhütte, Segelboot, Satellit,...
wobei die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dort Teiche vorzufinden von links nach rechts abnehmend ist),
ist Photovoltaik eine absolut tolle Sache!

Wenn du's also als nette Spielerei betrachtest, 
die einfach etwas kosten darf
und wo's nix macht, wenn's dann bald kaputt ist,
kannst du's dir kaufen.


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Kommt auf die Größenordnung an


----------



## Boxerfan (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hei,
ich hatte auch mal die Idee meinen Garten (Gartenhaus, Teich, Geräte) mit Solartechnik zu versehen. Als ich in einigen Solarforum gelesen habe, wurde mir klar das ich nicht mehr so alt werde um zu erleben das die Anlage sich kostenmäßig selbst trägt.
Nimm lieber den Strom aus der Dose
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Größenordnung an


Stimmt: Solargespeiste Ambanduhren z.B. machen durchaus Sinn!
(Meine Solar-Casio war jedoch schneller kaputt als die Batterie der Casio, 
die ich nach dem Kauf der Solaruhr in die Schublade gelegt habe, leer war.)
Allerdings werden Armbanduhren auch nicht über das EVU-Netz gespeist
und fallen damit nicht unter die Verbraucher, die ich gemeint habe.


----------



## Kolja (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hallo Peter,

ich habe eine kleine Solarpumpe, das Vorgängermodell von diesem ohne Akkus. 
Ich möchte, dass es ein bisschen plätschert und ein wenig Bewegung ins Wasser bringt. Das erfüllt die Pumpe eindeutig. Ich habe sie so aufgestellt, dass sie ca. 40 cm in die Höhe pumpen muss. Das Paneel ist klein, so dass es unauffällig herumstehen kann bzw. ich kann es nach Sonnenausrichtung drehen.

Ich denke, es kommt auf die Erwartungen an.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hi Andrea!
Richtig - es kommt auf die Erwartungen an:
Wenn man DEINE Pumpe mit DIESER vergleicht, stellt man fest,
das die netzgespeiste nicht nur 40 % mehr Leistung hat (hab in der Geschwindigkeit keine absolut gleiche gefunden),
sondern auch statt € 59,95 nur € 22,99 kostet - Differenz ca. 37 Euerlein.
Um diese 37 € bekommt man ca. 250 kWh elektrische Energie aus dem Netz,
mit denen die Pumpe, die 2,5 W braucht, 100.000 h laufen kann, bis sie teurer kommt wie die Solarpumpe. 
Bei einer optimistisch geschätzten solargestützten Betriebszeit von 8 Stunden täglich
sind das 12.500 Tage oder ca. 34 Jahre bis zur Ammortisation ... WENN die Solar-Pumpe solange hält.
(Wenn man die Kapitalkosten nicht so wie ich hier in der Rechnung vernachlässigt, ammortisiert sich die jedoch nie.)
Die 37 € werden zwar niemanden in den Ruin stürzen, das ist aber trotzdem ein finanzieller Schuss ins Knie.

Wenn du die Pumpe jedoch an deinem Teich neben der Almhütte betreibst, wo kein Netzanschluss vorhanden ist, 
ist das eine tolle Lösung!

Ich bin ja wirklich traurig, dass ich euch da so desillusionieren muss,
aber ICH erwarte mir eben einen Vorteil, den die Solarpumpe halt nicht bringt.


----------



## Joachim (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hallo Peter,

welchen Strompreis legst du eigentlich zu grunde? Ich rechne bei uns mit 20Cent allinkl. / kWh zur Zeit im Schnitt. Klar gibt es billigeren Strom, aber auch teureren.
Jedenfalls bei 20Cent/kWh müsste die Solarpumpe nach der obigen Rechnung aber auch noch mindestens 25 Jahre halten, was sie ziemlich sicher nicht tun wird. 

Also ich bin da auch eher skeptisch bei. Für Insellösungen keine Frage ne Alternative, aber im abgefragten Fall wohl leider nicht.


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Wer eh schon ein Solardach hat, für den dürfte
etwas Strom für die Pumpe abfallen, aber wer
hat das schon...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hallo Joachim!
Ich hab da 15 ct zugrundegelegt, 
aber wie man sieht, ändert sich die Ammortisationszeit nicht in einem Maße,
dass sich wirklich Relevantes am Ergebnis ändern würde:
Die Solarpumpe ist auf jeden Fall ein Verlust.


----------



## Joachim (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Ja, so ist es wohl - es geht dabei halt auch viel um Ideologie. 

(15 Cent (inkl. all?) sind aber sehr billig für Privathaushalt...  )


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Lohnen tut sich nur eine KfW geförderte Photovoltaikanlage auf dem Dach, von der man den Strom ins Netz einspeist. 
Diese Anlagen finanzieren sich durch die Zuschüsse bislang weitgehend selbst und erwirtschaften einen kleinen Überschuss. Ab 1.10.2010 lohnt es sich allerdings wieder ein bisschen weniger, weil die Förderungen gekürzt worden sind. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Joachim (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

[ot]Hallo Wuzzel,

lohnen tut sich eine Photovoltaikanlage schon ganz gut, wenn sie ordentlich geplant durchgerechnet wurde. Die erste Anlage meiner Eltern wird sich voraussichtlich nach 12 Jahren bereits amortisiert haben (ist im 10. Jahr), bei Anlage 2 siehts kaum anders aus und die 3. schickt sich an noch besser zu werden.
Risiko ist allerdings schon immer mit an Bord - auf gute Panele achten und bei den Wechselrichtern nicht sparen! [/ot]


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Lohnen tut sich nur eine KfW geförderte Photovoltaikanlage auf dem Dach, von der man den Strom ins Netz einspeist ...


,

wenn der Gesetzgeber nicht die Förderstruktur während der Ammortisationszeit ändert (was er völlig unberechenbar tut),
wenn währenddessen nichts von der exponierten Technologie kaputtgeht und teuer wieder erneuert werden muss,
wenn man die Kosten für das gebundenen Kapital nicht miteinrechnet. (Das wird immer schön verschwiegen!)
Ich weiss ja nicht, ob man in Deutschland über 25 Jahre in die Zukunft schauen kann, wie die Euros vom Dach rieseln,
aber in Österreich hab schon mehrere solche Berechnungen, mit denen geworben wird, nachgerechnet
und die sind in Wahrheit nichts als schlichter Betrug am Kunden, der nicht rechnen kann.
(DIESE gibt´s offenbar wirklich genug, weshalb die Branche blüht!)
GEFÖRDERT wird im Endeffekt die Industrie und der Elektriker.
De facto gibt es KEINE reale Chance zur Ammortisation
des eigenen Privat-Photovoltaik-Kraftwerkes.

Mir ist nur ein Fall bekannt, wo´s positiv ausgehen kann:
Ein Bekannter bekam über seinen Bruder die Solarpaneele zum Händlereinkaufspreis
und hat als ausgebildeter Elektrotechniker die Installation in Eigenregie durchgeführt,
speist nicht ins Netz zurück, sondern speichert für den Eigenbedarf bis über 40 kWh 
in der Garage in Industrie-NiCd-Batterien, die ihn nicht nur nichts (0 €) gekostet haben,
sondern eine Lebensdauer aufweisen, von der Bleibatterien nur träumen können.


----------



## Joachim (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

@Peter

siehe mein Post vor deinem - ganz so schwarz ist die Realität nun auch nicht, wenn man sich an die Regeln hält. 

Aber wir sind sicherlich schon reichlich OT in diesem Thema, eventuell wäre ein eigenes Thema in der Plauderecke dazu hilfreich.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

off topic:
wirklich verdienen kann man mit einer solaranlage, die ins netz einspeist, wenn man auch ein ladegerät für sie großen batterien betreibt und die tagsüber um schönes geld eingespeiste energie nachts billig aus dem netz bezieht.
schön und seriös ist das aber nicht, auch wenn`s vielleicht grenzwertig legal ist.


----------



## Turbo (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hallo
Die Erfahrung mit den Solarleuchten von Helmut kann ich nur bestätigen.
Dennoch finde ich diese Beleuchtung toll. 
Alles am richtigen Ort und für die passende Anwendung.

Zu den Solardächern. 
Muss immer alles innert weniger Jahre amortisiert sein?
Ich finde nicht. 
Das Gefühl, das richtige zu machen ist unbezahlbar. :smoki

Ist doch das selbe mit der Regenwasseranlage. Die wird sich bei mir nie bezahlt machen. 
Gibt aber ein gutes Gefühl das eigene Grundstückwasser zu verplanschen.


----------



## Digicat (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Servus

Jetzt mal abgesehen, ob amortisiert oder nicht ....

Peter (Piddel) will denke ich nicht Kabel verlegen ..... und eine Photovoltaikanlage am Dach nützt ihm nix .... braucht er ja doch wieder ein Kabel zur Pumpe, Leuchte, Strahler etc. ....

[OT]Ich habe auch mal mit einer Photovoltaikanlage spekuliert ..... Förderung 25% in Niederösterreich im Jahr, war kurz um den Jahrtausendwechsel .... 

Hab die Finger davon gelassen ..... wie Peter (DSP) schon geschrieben ... ich hätte es wahrscheinlich nicht erlebt .....

Aber ein Freund, Elektrotechniker, hat in der Pampa ein Holzhaus gekauft (Försterhaus) .... mußte kompl. elektromäßig neu gemacht werden, inkl. 5km Freileitung vom nächsten Anschluß.
Er hat sich vom Netz abgedockt (Kosten der Neuherstellung zu Hoch) und betreibt das kompl. Haus mit einer Photovoltaikanlage, wie gesagt, er ist auch sehr, sehr günstig an das Material gekommen.[/OT]


----------



## Kolja (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hallo an alle Amortisierungs- und sonstige Rechner,

so habe ich das nie gesehen. Mir geht es um ein bisschen Geplätscher, einen einfachen Anschluss ohne Elektriker und kein Grabenziehen im Garten.

Das sich das alles finanziell nicht lohnen mag, wird schon richtig sein, aber es ist doch auch schön, wenn man hört, dass die Sonne scheint.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*



Turbo schrieb:


> Muss immer alles innert weniger Jahre amortisiert sein?
> Ich finde nicht.
> Das Gefühl, das richtige zu machen ist unbezahlbar. :smoki


Selbstverfreilich ist es jedem freigestellt, 
sein gutes Geld zu verbrennen,
nur ob man da global gesehen das Richtige macht,
wenn man Solar-Geschichten kauft, die aufgrund winziger Baugröße 
im (Geräte-)Leben den Strom nicht hereinspielen, der für die Herstellung verwendet wurde,
sei dahingestellt.

Was man unbestritten gelten lassen muss:





Kolja schrieb:


> Mir geht es um ein bisschen Geplätscher, einen einfachen Anschluss ohne Elektriker und kein Grabenziehen im Garten.
> 
> Das sich das alles finanziell nicht lohnen mag, wird schon richtig sein, aber es ist doch auch schön, wenn man hört, dass die Sonne scheint.


Manche Leute haben eben bessere Ohren als Augen, 
aber man lernt von diesem post auch,
dass, wenn im Garten aus irgend einem Grund aufgegraben wird, 
UNBEDINGT und ohne lang nachzudenken ein 100 mm-Rohr beerdigt werden sollte,
das auch Jahre später schnell mal ein Kabel, eine Schlauchleitung oder sonstwas 
willig und ohne Grabarbeiten aufnimmt.


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Östereich und Deutschland mag da durch unterschiedliche Förderungen durchaus unterschiedlich sein. 
Aber hier gibt es Landwirte, die haben eigens für ne Solaranlage Scheunen bauen lassen, die Sie an sich nicht brauchten, weil Solaranlagen auf Dächern mehr gefördert wurden als frei stehende. Und sogar die Finanzierung der Scheune wird bezahlt. durch die Erträge der Anlage. 

Du wirst lachen, Kapital brauchst Du nicht haben, das klappte sogar bei 100 % Finanzierung in vielen Fällen ! 
Aber wie gesagt, das ist fast schon Vergangenheit, weil die Förderhöhe ist und wird nach und nach reduziert. 
Im übrigen bieten viele Hersteller 25 Jahre Garantie, was das Risiko noch weider runterschraubt. 
Über solche Sachen allerdings länderübergreifend zu diskutieren bringt nichts. 
Weil es sicher hier andere Förderungen gibt, wie in Östereich. 

Hier in Deutschland gab es sogar Firmen, die haben Dächer angemietet um dort Anlagen betreiben zu dürfen, wenn der Dachbesitzer nicht selber die Anlage betreiben will. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

DAS hört sich echt toll an!

In Österreich leidet die gesamte Ökoenergieszene massiv unter fortwährenden Änderungen der Förderkriterien:
Die Politiker hängen sich eben gern ein grünes Mäntelchen um und erfinden fröhlich Förderungen,
die dann entweder unter überbordender Bürokratie ersticken 
oder nach Erstaunen über die hohe Inanspruchnahme nach relativ wenigen Jahren nach unten korrigiert werden.
So mancher Windpark kämpft deahalb mit dem finanziellen Überleben.


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Leider läuft die Förderung nun auch in Deutschland nach und nach aus... und so viel billiger, das es dann noch rentabel ist können die Anlagen eigentlich nicht mehr werden.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Und dann rechnet noch mal die Kosten für die Entsorgung oben drauf, wenn die Platten im Eimer sind....

Eine Alternative für den Eigenbedarf: http://wind-mobil.de/windshop.html


----------



## Turbo (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hallo 
Bei Windkraft kann aber meist gleich der Anwalt mit einkalkuliert werden. 
Diese Dinger machen doch teiweise recht Lärm.
Fürs Wohnquartier nicht wirklich geeignet. 
Das andere Problem daran ist, das sich die einen bei stärkeren __ Winden selber zerlegen und doch recht viel Wind benötigen (der nicht überall vorhanden ist) um wirtschaftlich betrieben werden zu können.

Wens interessiert da die Wind-Info-Daten der Schweiz.


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

argl... nicht weit genug gelesen 

Egal was hier stand... ich war wohl irgendwie nicht bei der Sache 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Piddel (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hi Leute,

eigentlich suchte ich nach Erfahrungen der anderen User mit *Solar-* ( Spielerei- ).... *Technik* - - weil ich möglichst ohne Bagger, Scheunendach, Windpark usw.  auch "Geplätscher" am Teichlein haben will.  

Da mein Nachbar auch Anwalt ist, soll das ganze ohne viel baulichen Aufwand geschehen. Fördermittel aus dem Nirvana sind bereits ausgeschöpft und daher sollte das Projekt mit einem kleinen Koibeutel finanzierbar sein.


----------



## Hagen (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Ich habe eine kleine Pv-Anlage auf der Gartenhütte installiert und bin sehr zufrieden.

Betrieben wird damit Teichpumpe 12V/7000L, Autoradio (in der Hütte), Licht.

Es handelt sich um ein 75 Watt Modul (~275€),10A Laderregler (50€), 90Ah Batterie (190€),
20A Zeitschaltuhr für den Bachlauf (40€).



Funktioniert 1++ 
Kosten eher negativ.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Plätschersystem Typ "Hagen":
Teichpumpe 12V/7000Liter mit 150 Watt um 150 €
75 Watt Solar-Modul um 275€
10A Laderregler um 50€
90Ah Batterie um 190€
20A Zeitschaltuhr für den Bachlauf um 40€
(Tiefentladeschutz : fehlt)
*SUMME: 705 €*

Standardpumperei:
Um DIE Summe kann man sich 
Pumpe 230 V um ca. 90 €
eine Aufputzsteckdose doppel um 5 €
1 Bund Panzerschlauch dm 25 mm 8 €
1 Bund Kabel 3x1,5 um 10 €
1 Spaten (Niro, beste Ausführung) 20 €
1 Bier und eine Leberkäsesemmel für den befreundeten Elektriker 3 €
um *SUMME 126 €* kaufen 
und einen Nachmittag damit verbringen, 
unter peinlichster Schonung der Vegetation eine schmale Künette auf Spatentiefe in den Garten zu buddeln.
Dann hat man im Garten vergleichsweise Leistung im Überfluss, kann ALLE üblichen Elektrogeräte anhängen,
muss nicht alle paar Jahre eine neue Batterie kaufen (bzw. jeden Frühling, weil man keinen Tiefentladeschutz eingebaut hat)
und mit der Kostendifferenz läuft die Pumpe (20 ct pro kWh) ca. 18.000 h mit Netzstrom,
was bei einer vergleichsweise Betriebsdauer von 3 h täglich (die mit der Solarspeisung kaum erreichbar sein werden)
6000 Tagen oder ca. 18 Jahren entspricht.

Wenn man auch die Kapitalkosten reinrechnet und die alle paar Jahre erforderliche Erneuerung der Batterie,
wird der Ammortisationspunkt NIE erreicht - ein ewiges Verlustgeschäft mit hohem technischen Aufwand.
Es tut mir ja leid und ich hätte auch wirklich gern eine schönere Bilanz,
aber so schaut nun mal die ungeschönte Wirklichkeit aus!


P.S.: Wir entwickeln und fertigen Solarstromversorgungen für die Eisenbahnsicherungstechnik;
ihr könnt also davon ausgehen, dass ich weiss, wovon ich rede.


----------



## Christine (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*



Turbo schrieb:


> Diese Dinger machen doch teiweise recht Lärm.
> Fürs Wohnquartier nicht wirklich geeignet.



Hallo Turbo,

grad deshalb habe ich DIESE Seite verlinkt - denn die sind von den Geräuschen durchaus geeignet....und auch in der Schweiz sehr beliebt


----------



## Turbo (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hallo Christine

Ist schon einige Jahre her, als ich mich kurz aber intensiv mit diesem Thema beschäftigt habe. 
Dachte damals, es könnte etwas für mich sein. 

Offenbar ist da zwischenzeitlich technisch doch einiges gegangen. 
Lärm unter 45db ist eigentlich ganz gut. Als Vergleich Normale Wohnung, ruhige Ecke = 50db

Danke für deinen Hinweis.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hallo alle Zusammen,

ich finde das Thema sehr interessant und auch durchaus diskusionswürdig. 

Ich denke, jeder der über Solar oder Windkraft nachdenkt (um seinen Teich Stromkostenfrei zu bekommen) ist ersteinmal grundsätzlich ein Spinner, wie ich auch. 

Ich bin der Meinung, solche Projekte kann man kalkulieren und wird immer feststellen, dass das Kernkraftwerk billiger produziert. 
Aber warum soll man soetwas nicht angehen und einfach nicht nachrechnen, sonst bekommen wir die Kernkraftwerke ja nie vom Netz, da es ja auf ewig die billigste Variante ist Strom zu erhalten.

Also, ich finde es sehr spannend Solar- und Wind- sonstige Alternativprojekte hier im Forum zu diskutieren. 
Es geht eigentlich darum, ein Projekt zu machen, x Euro mehr dafür zu bezahlen, das immer weiter zu optimieren und wieder x Euro mehr dafür zu bezahlen und sich am Jahresende darüber zu freuen 10,00 Euro weniger an den Kernkraftwerksbetreiber zu überweisen. 

Ich bin der Meinung, es muß sich nicht rechnen, es ist der Spaß an der Freude einen superwinzigen Ökobetrag leisten zu können, der sich niemals amortisiert. 

Wer nur an die Amortisation denkt, braucht sowas nicht zu machen und auch nicht darüber nachzudenken.

Ich selbst habe mein Windkraftprojekt bis heute noch nicht umgesetzt, da irgendwie alle möglichen anderen Projekte wichtiger waren. Aber ich habe das Material in der Garage und irgendwann wirds werden (Ich habe Kabel am Teich und unbegrenzte Leistung anliegen). Evtl. werde ich dann enttäscht sein über die Leistung, aber ich kann es entweder optimieren (vergrößern) oder der Müllabfuhr mit auf den Weg geben, keine Ahnung, es wird mir Spaß machen, das zu versuchen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Galaxis (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Mein selbstgebauter einachsiger der Sonne nachgeführter Solartracker hat eine max. Modulleistung von 200 Watt.
Er speist eine Tiefbrunnenpumpe und eine Teichpumpe. Vorrangig wird eine Pufferbatterie mit 10 Ah geladen.  Beide Pumpen fördern Grundwasser in je einen Teiche mit einmal ca. 15 m³ und ca.10 m³ Wasservolumen.
Gesteuert wird er mittels 2 Fototransistoren und einer Siemens Logo Kleinsteuerung.
Die  Steuerung der Pumpen erfolgt durch ein Steuermodul, am unteren Modulfeld montiert. je nach Lichtintensität wird erst Batterie geladen, dann Pumpe 2 angesteuert, schließlich zusätzlich die Tiefbrunnenpumpe. Somit werden die Teiche mit genügend Frischwasser versorgt um den Zierfischen genügend Sauerstoff bereit zu stellen.

Edit:  Zusätzlich besteht die Möglichkeit über einen Solarregler eine Autobatterie zu laden, mit welcher die Bleuchtung des Gartenhauses betrieben werden kann oder über einen Wechselrichter 230 V  Wechselspannung zur Verfügung stehen.

Gruß Galaxis


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hallo Galaxis,

sehr genial Dein Solartracker. Vieleicht kannst Du allen Rechnern mal Deine Kosten/ Nutzen Rechnung aufmachen? 

Auf jeden Fall denke ich, das das Solarmodul zum betreiben von Teichtechnik von der Größe und Leistung her eine gute Basis zu sein scheint. 

Grüße 

Thomas

PS: Wir reden hier im Teichforum ja nicht über Altersvorsorgeprojekte durch Sonnenenergie...)


----------



## Galaxis (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hallo Thomas,

rechnen ist in diesem Fall völlig sinnlos. Es geht hier um den Spass an der Freude bzw. am Hobby. Wie gesagt, habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit Netzstrom in dem Garten zu nutzen, somit ist die Nutzung der Sonne zur Stromgewinnung die genialste Lösung. Mit dem geförderten Wasser können in Trockenzeiten die Gemüsebeete, Blumen, Pflanzen und Bäume des 700 m² Gartens bewässert werden. Die Anlage läuft bereits 15 Jahre, auch die Tiefbrunnenpumpe. Zuvor haben wir mit Schwengelpumpe und Motorpumpe (Benzin) Wasser gefördert, wobei letztere einen entsprechenden Lärm und Gestank verursachte. Durch die Installation dieser Anlage entstanden im Nachhinein die beiden Teiche, ich konnte nicht mit ansehen wie das gefördete Wasser den "Bach runter ging". Die Überläufe der beiden Teiche führen in den nahe fließenden Bach. An einem sonnigen Tag fördert die Tiefbrunnenpumpe gut 10 m³ Wasser.
Wenn ich grob überschlage komme ich auf 1.400.- € Materialkosten, ohne den Antrieb und das Gestell des Trackers. Wobei der Antrieb aus einem Heckscheibenwischermotor und einem selbstgebauten Untersetzungsgetriebe (Zahnrad.-u. Kettentrieb) besteht.

Gruß   Galaxis


----------



## Piddel (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Endlich geht das Thema in die gewünschte Richtung. Für mich steht der Teich quasi im Mittelpunkt und soll mit Hilfe von Solar...... zukünftig mehr bieten.

Sinn oder Unsinn von z.B. Geplätscher bleibt m.E. jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hallo Piddel,

die Frage ist ja, in welche Richtung gehen Deine Überlegungen?

In Richtung von Galaxis Solartracker oder in Richtung 0,0... Watt Solarleuchte und Solarsprudelstein. 

Wenn Du in Richtung Galaxis Solartracker überlegst ist es aus meiner Sicht ersteinmal zu ermitteln, wieviel Leistung Du benötigst und wie Du das Ganze optimieren kannst, damit es möglichst wenig Leistung wird. 

Danach richtet sich die Größe der benötigten Solarkomponenten. Was Du letztlich an Dein Solarsystem anschließt ist ja egal, solange genügend Strom zum betreiben produziert wird, 

Hier hast Du mit Sicherheit mit Galaxi einen erfahrenen Ansprechpartner.

In Richtung Solarsprudelstein, so denke ich ist dieser eine gute Ergänzung, da dieser richtig losprudeln müßte, wenn es draußen richtig heiß wird. Somit wird bei extremer Sonne Dein Teich "extrem" belüftet und Akkus sind da glaube ich keine drin. (Ich habe keinen und kenne die nicht im Betrieb)

Die Lampen aus dem Baumarkt, weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber sie Schwächeln schon sehr und die Geschichte mit den Akkus sehe ich auch als Problem. Aber irgendwie findet man in dieser Richtung nichts wirklich brauchbares.
Aus diesem Grund ist meine Meinung, ein "richtiges" Solarmodul her und überlegen, wie man die Stromproduktion weiterverarbeitet.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*



Galaxis schrieb:


> ... Wie gesagt, habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit Netzstrom in dem Garten zu nutzen, somit ist die Nutzung der Sonne zur Stromgewinnung die genialste Lösung. Mit dem geförderten Wasser können in Trockenzeiten die Gemüsebeete, Blumen, Pflanzen und Bäume des 700 m² Gartens bewässert werden. Die Anlage läuft bereits 15 Jahre, auch die Tiefbrunnenpumpe. Zuvor haben wir mit Schwengelpumpe und Motorpumpe (Benzin) Wasser gefördert, wobei letztere einen entsprechenden Lärm und Gestank verursachte. Durch die Installation dieser Anlage entstanden im Nachhinein die beiden Teiche, ...


Geniale Lösung 
und in diesem Fall kaum zu überbieten - Hut ab!

Den Aufwand aber in Rufweite neben der Steckdose zu betreiben,
ist wie bei ausgeschaltetem Licht mit der Taschenlampe zu lesen,
bei ausgeschalteter Heizung ein Lagerfeuer im Muttis großer Pfanne zu entfachen
oder das völlig intakte Auto ins Büro zu schieben.


----------



## Galaxis (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Um ein Vielfaches absurder ist es zB. mit einem 150 Kw starken PKW beim Bäcker 5 Brötchen zu holen.

Ein Hobby kostet eben Geld, gerade heute habe ich wieder über 100 € für eine neue Pumpe verbraten. Die Alte werde ich reparieren bzw. Teile ersetzen, Ersatz schadet nicht. Sie ist senkrecht in einem Rohr eingebaut, zu was sie nicht gut geeignet ist. Das Pumprad hat durch den Axialdruck des Magnetankers das Pumpengehäuse durchgeschliffen, mal schaun ob sich da ein Keramiklager einsetzen lässt.

Anbei ein Bild der Teichpumpe welche im 2. Teich aus etwa 2 m Tiefe Wasser fördert.http://www.1asolar.com/images/7255601201.jpg
In der Mitte des Teiches steht ein 3 Zoll Stahlrohr, steht 20 cm über der Wasserfläche des Teiches, um dieses ist die Teichfolie mittels einem Schlauchbinder und Dichtkleber abgedichtet, so dass das Teichwasser gegen das Grundwasser / Quelle getrennt ist. Die Pumpe pumpt mittels Schlauch in den Teich.

Gruß   Galaxis


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*



Galaxis schrieb:


> Um ein Vielfaches absurder ist es zB. mit einem 150 Kw starken PKW beim Bäcker 5 Brötchen zu holen.


Hi Galaxis - absolut deiner Meinung!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hallo schwarzer Peter,

Ist es nicht ebenso Unfug einen 250000 Liter Teich zu betreiben, wo entschrechend Fische drin sind, dennen man die ganze Sch.. mit starken Pumpen wegpumpen muß? Oder einen Garten zu bewirtschaften, wo vollkommen nutzlos Blumen wachsen, die man auch noch mit Pumpen mit Wasser versorgen muß? 

Am schnellsten amortisiert sich die Investition in ein bisschen Beton und Sand, da kann man den Ganzen Garten ausgießen und grün streichen. Fortan beläuft sich die Wartung auf gelegentliches fegen.

Ich will nur sagen, lass doch den Bastlern und Tüfftlern Ihre Ideen. Da Du vom Fach bist, kannst Du sicher viel dazu beitragen.
Das wäre nicht schlecht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hi Thomas!
Das versuch ich ja;
vielleicht hab ich`s nicht deutlich genug gesagt:
Die Solargeschichte rechnet sich praktisch nie, wo es einen Netzanschluß gibt;
wenn man wie Galaxis KEINEN Netzanschluss hat, macht das aber durchaus Sinn.
Besonders gut gefällt mir, dass er keine Batterie benötigt, die,
nicht nur ein Quell ewigen Ärgers, sondern wenn man zyklusfeste einbaut, auch ein heftiger Kostenfaktor sind.
So: Scheint die Sonne, pumpt`s; scheint keine, steht´s.

Neidlos erkenne ich die bastlerische Glanzleistung des Solartrackers an.
Überlegenswert wäre jedoch, statt einem (fixstehenden) Paneel schön schräg nach Süden
2 Paneele Rücken an Rücken, eins nach Osten und eins nach Westen zu richten.
Abgesehen davon, dass man sich so Beschattung durch Schnee und Reif erspart
(die man zwar mit im Akku gespeicherter Solarenergie abtauen kann),
und auch die Verschmutzung durch Staub oder Vogelexkremente wegfällt.
ist sü laut einer Studie, die ich gelesen habe, der Jahresenergieeintrag höher
als bei konventioneller Aufstellung.
Wenn man bedenkt, welchen Aufwand in mehrfacher Hinsicht die Nachführung bedeutet,
eine Alternative, über die man nachdenken sollte.
/Zum Preis der LOGO bekommt man schon ein schönes zweites Paneel!)

Überteuerten China-Schrott zu kaufen, wo ein Winzpaneell gerade noch ein Winzpumperl derschleppt,
ist nicht "basteln", sondern eher armseelig und befriedigt vielleicht dem Spieltrieb, 
aber hilft garantiert weder der Geldbärse noch der Umwelt,
weil auch die Life.cycle.Bilanz IMMER zu Gunsten der netzgespeisten Pume ausfällt.
Nach bestenfalls ein paar Jahren einen Haufen Plastik samt Elektronik wegzuschmeissen,
der weniger Strom erzeugt hat, als zu seiner Herstellung erforderlich war, ist eben nicht grün.
Ganz schlimm wird es, wenn auch noch (vielleicht sogar NiCd-)Akkus eingebaut sind, 
denen durch fortwährendes Tiefentladen bei Simpel-Ladeverfahren nur geringe Lebensdauer beschieden ist.

Was wir aber bisher noch nicht erörtert haben, ist die DIREKTE Anwendung von Windenergie:
Man könnte doch eine senkrechte Rohrpumpe direkt mit einem Savoniusrotor antreiben,
der ja wirklich leicht herstellbar ist.
Noch einfacher ist jedoch, gleich bei der Planung MIT der Natur zu arbeiten
und die Hauptwindrichtung in die Überlegung einzubeziehen:
Den Skimmer z.B. auf der falschen Seite vorzusehen, 
ist mit viel Strom nicht zum derpumpen!


P.S.: In meinem 250 m³-Teich schwimmen 5 Karauschen mit je ca. 1 kg,
deren Sch... nicht weggepumpt wird - das muss die Biologie im Teich beherrschen.
Mein Garten wird bis auf`s Gemüsebeet nicht bewässert und das will ich mir nicht nehmen lassen,
weil dort die schärfsten Habanero-Chillis wachsen und selbstgezogene Pardeiser jeden Supermarktparadeiser deklassieren.
Aber grundsätzlich bin ich schon deiner Meinung:
Spaß muss sein und der darf durchaus auch was kosten,
aber man sollte sich nicht in den Sack lügen!


----------



## Galaxis (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Die Solargeschichte rechnet sich praktisch nie,
> !



Hallo schwarzer Peter,

ein Atomkraftwerk wird sich auch nie rechnen. Wer weiß was uns diese Erfindung noch für Kosten  und Unheil bescheren wird. Österreich sollte gegen die Schnapsidee "Laufzeitverlängerung" der Deutschen Sturm laufen.

Gruß nach Wien    Galaxis


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hallo schwarzer Peter,

danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich selbst will auch die Windkraft nutzen und genau so, wie Du es beschrieben hast, als Dirktantrieb. 

Da alle Überlegungen darin Enden den gesamten Garten umzubauen, habe ich zwar die Teile in der Garage aber noch nicht angefangen. (Der Savanious ist der einfachste selbst herzustellende Rotor, ich bin aber auf den Lenzrotor umgeschwenkt) .

Meine gößten zu lösenden Probleme sind: 
Wie bekomme ich die Drehbewegung vom Dach zum meinem vielleich 10-15 m einfernten Teich? 
Wie baue ich den Filter, damit er zum Windkraftpumpen optimiert ist (Wenig Leistung).

Meiner unfachmännischen Meinung nach verschwendet man ca. 50% der Leistung durch eine Umwandlung in Strom, somit bleibt nur der Direktantrieb und der funktioniert am besten mit Wind.

Aktuell gehen meine Überlegungen dahin, gar nicht zu Pumpen, sondern Filter und Teich auf eine Ebene zu legen und eine Strömung durch den Filter zu erzeugen.

(Das ist jetzt aber eine anderes Thema.)

Solar und Wind ist denke ich eine gute Kombination, da bei starker Sonne eine Solarpumpe Arbeiten kann und bei windigem meist unsonnigem Wetter das Windrad wie blöd dreht.

Galaxis hat mit den Kernkraftwerken recht, aber schwarzer Peter auch, wenn er sagt, ob ich in China mit billiger ungefilterter Energie Solarzellen bauen lasse und um dan vieleich 10% der Produktionsaufwendungen wieder reinzuholen ist wirklich auch nicht grün.

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## Galaxis (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Nach einigen Tagen Hochnebel hat mein Tracker wieder genügend Strom für die Pumpen erzeugt.
Anbei noch Bilder von heute:  Die Instrumente des Trackers zeigen links oben den Gesamtstrom, Mitte die Spannung, rechts oben der Ladestrom des Akkus, darunter die Akkuspannung. Unter der Instrumententafel 2 Kühlkörper zur Kühlung der Spannungsregler, der Obere für 12 Volt Spannung zB. um einen Lötkolben zu betreiben, der Untere mit thermisch gesteuertem Lüfter für die 15 Volt Versorgungsspannung der Teichpumpe. Bild 2 Auslauf der Tiefbrunnenpumpe (TP), sie fördert 900 L/h Bild 3 Auslauf der Teichpumpe  mit 350 L/h selbstverständlich bei voller Sonneneinstrahlung. Bild 4 den Verteiler der TP, Bild 5 einer der 3 Vorratsbehälter a' 500 L aus welchen bequem mit Schlauch gewässert werden kann, befüllt werden sie mit der TB.

Gruß   Galaxis


----------



## Galaxis (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich die Drehbewegung vom Dach zum meinem vielleich 10-15 m einfernten Teich?



Hallo Thomas,

setz ein Winkelgetriebe zB. Getriebe einer kleinen Flex da hast Du gleich eine Übersetzung.
Dann eine 12 m lange Welle als Rohr ausgeführt zB. 1/2 Zoll 3 - 4 x gelagert unterirdisch in einem Schutzrohr aus 50er HT Rohr. Das muss halt dicht sein, damit kein Wasser eindringen kann, genau fluchten und in frostfreier Tiefe.
Mal so eine Idee, kenne ja die Gegebenheiten nicht.

Gruß   Galaxis


----------



## Piddel (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

@ Gartenteichumbauer,

genaue Überlegungen wohin es mit Solar gehen soll habe ich nicht. Will mich den Winter über mit dem Thema beschäftigen und daher dieser Beitrag. Eine "China-Plätscher-Pumpe" habe ich bei Ebaz geschossen - Testzwecke.  Ich warte den weiteren Verlauf des Threads ab - mal sehen was so reinsprudelt


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Ich würde das Windrad wenn irgend möglich näher an der Pumpe montieren;
das spart eine Menge Ärger und Reibung!
Falls das nicht direkt über dem Teich montiert werden kann,
könnte die Welle ja auch schräg liegen, wenn's die Windrichtung zulässt;
auf die Umlenkung mit dem (Flex-)Winkeltrieb kann man dann verzichten:
Die Übersetzung brauchen wir nicht und um`s Eck muss man auch nimmer,
obwohl mir als Techniker die unterirdische Wellenpipeline schon Spaß machert!
(Die hilft vielleicht auch gegen Maulwürfe!)

Im Teich würde ich damit eine Rohrpumpe antreiben, 
die man einfach aus einem 100 mm-45°-Abflussrohr-Abzweig bauen kann,
in dem ein 96 mm-Modellboot-Propeller (gibt's bei Robbe) rotiert.
Die gerade Muffe wird mit einem Deckel zugestoppelt,
in dem ein Kunststofflager eingebaut ist.
Diese Rohrpumpe schafft große Volumenströme, aber keine großen Drücke bzw. Förderhöhen
und wenn du damit einen Filter betreiben willst, 
muss da drin in etwa der gleiche Wasserspiegel stehen wie im Teich.
Wenn du damit einen Bachlauf betreiben willst, gilt natürlich auch:
Wenig Gefälle, aber schöne Strömung!

P.S.: Eure Einstellung zu Kernkraftwerken teile ich absolut:
Selbst den Nutzen zu haben und seinen Nachkommen den Ärger aufzubürden ist eine Sauerei!

@ Galaxis: Mit deinem technoiden approach hätte mich meine Frau schon rausgeschmissen!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hallo alle Zusammen,

ich denke, das Thema Solartechnik ist durch und auch ich bin überzeugt worden, das sich Solartechnik erst ab einer bestimmten Größenordnung lohnt und auch "grün" ist. 

Ich habe bei EBay geschmökert und da werden Solarpumpen mit 10-20 Watt um die 180-250 Euro geboten und somit ist es bei dieser Größenordnung rausgeworfenes Geld, da Sie wirklich sehr teuer sind und die lächerliche Spitzenleistung warscheinlich noch nicht mal einen kleinen Springbrunnen in den Teich zaubert. 

Somit wird das Zeug teuer produziert, der Ökofreak kaufts und gibts nach einem Jahr der Mülentsorgung mit auf den Weg.

Anders verhält sich das mit ab einer Größe von Galaxis genialen Solartracker, die Spitzenleistung von 200 Watt ist eine beachtliche Leistung. Somit können auch sinnvolle Geräte betrieben werden. Wer in dieser Größenordnung denkt bekommt die Technik heute bestimmt etwas günstiger als Galaxi und hat ein wirkliches Einsparpotential gegenüber den Kraftwerken. Mit der amortisation der Investition dauert es aber...

Ich hab mal fix geexcelt und hoffe es stimmt so:

Gerät	/   Solarwatt	/   Tagesausbeute	/   Jahresaubeute	/   in KW	/   Einsparpotential in Euro	/   Kosten	/   Wann hat sichs Amortisiert	
1 Watt	/1	/   6	/   2190	/   2,19	/   0,44 €	/   0,44 €	/   1,00	Jahre
Solarleuchte	/   0,5	/   3	/   1095	/   1,095	/   0,22 €	/   10,00 €	/   45,66	Jahre
Solarpumpe 20 Watt	/   20	/   120	/   43800	/   43,8	/   8,76 €	/   260,00 €	/   29,68	Jahre
Solartracker	/   200	/   1200	/   438000	/   438	/   87,60 €	/   1.400,00 €	/   15,98	Jahre

Meine Meinung ist:  Entweder richtig machen (und Excel zeigt es auch, dass es sich trotz höherer Kosten erheblich früher rechnet) oder gar nicht.


Da das Thema Windkraft zur Sprache gekommen ist, eröffne ich einen Tread zur Windkraft und freue mich auf häftige Diskussionen und Anregungen.

Im Punkte Solarkraft ist der Fachmann gefunden (Galaxis) und er führt das Thema bestimmt gern weiter.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Das Excel passt nicht... mit viel Mühe aber lesbar...


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*


```
|   Ausbeute   |
Gerät          | Solarwatt | Tag |  Jahr  | in KW   | Einsparpotential |   Kosten   | Amortisierung nach
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 Watt         | 1         | 6   | 2190   |   2,19  |  0,44 €          |     0,44 € |  1,00 Jahr
Solarleuchte   | 0,5       | 3   | 1095   |   1,095 |  0,22 €          |    10,00 € | 45,66 Jahre
Solarpumpe 20W | 20        | 120 | 43800  |  43,8   |  8,76 €          |   260,00 € | 29,68 Jahre
Solartracker   | 200       | 1200| 438000 | 438     | 87,60 €          | 1.400,00 € | 15,98 Jahre
```
Oder mit viel Mühe formbar 
Man muss zwar scrollen, aber nun sind alle Werte untereinander.
Habe die Tabelle von Thomas mal in ein Code-Segment gepackt und etwas vereinfacht, damit man es etwas schneller erkennt 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Ambitioniert aber unvollständig:
Ich bin zwar Ingenieur und kein Finanzer,
aber dass das in der Investition gebundene Kapital auch kostet,
und dass diese Kosten auch zu ammortisierensind, kann nicht vernachlässigt werden:
Dabei legt man in der Regel einen Zinssatz zugrunde, der zwischen den (langfristig gebundenen) Spar- und den Kreditzinsen liegt, 
also sagen wir mal MINDESTENS 3%.
Mit 3 % fallen in den errechneten 16 Jahren Kapitalkosten in der Höhe von 80% der Investition an,
womit dann im Falle des Solartrackers schon 1400 x 1,6 = 2240 € ammortisiert werden müssen.
(Ist das dann noch nicht erreicht, steigen die Kapitalkosten weiter.)

Demgegenüber stehen allerdings steigende Energiekosten, 
die die Sache wieder geringfügig verbessern, aber bei Weitem micht kompensieren
und die die vergebliche Hoffnung, dass inner halb dieser langen Zeitspanne
NIE auch nur irgendwas am dem komplexen Klapperatismus kaputt geht und ersetzt werden muss.

Mit anderen Worten:
Wenn das nicht das Land, der Bund, die EU oder der Opa fördert, 
kommt der break-even NIE - da könnt ihr herumrechnen, solange ihr wollt.
Ihr lügt euch in den Sack.

Aber das ist ja auch gar nicht das Thema - bitte lest doch noch mal genau nach:
Galaxis hat dort, wo er die bewunderte Konstruktion betreibt, keinen Stromanschluss
und genau DAS macht den Einsatz von Solarpaneelen in DIESEM Fall wirtschaftlich.
Auch muss er ohnehin Wasser pumpen, dessen Überschuss er für den Teich nutzt:
genaugenommen kostet ihm die Solarstromversorgung für den Teich deshalb GAR nichts.

Das jedoch für den Teich in Kirschkernspuckentfernung von der nächsten Steckdose zu aufzustellen,
bleibt damit vielleicht Spaß, Hobby, Liebhaberei, plakative Grüngesinnung oder sonstwas,
hilft aber garantiert weder der Geldbörse noch der Umwelt.


----------



## Galaxis (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Mit Windkraft zur Stromerzeugung habe ich mich auch mal befasst. So baute ich ein Windrad mit ca. 4 m Durchmesser und 5 Flügeln. Es stand testweise im Hausgarten, mittels Keilriemenübersetzung wurde eine Drehstrom-Autolichtmaschine angetrieben. Nachdem ein starker Wind die Anlage teilweise zerstörte, habe ich das Projekt aufgegeben. Ein Betrieb ist meines Erachtens nur bei entsprechener Höhe ( einige Meter über Bäumen oder Gebäuden) des Rotors sinnvoll bzw. effektiv.
Noch einige Anmerkungen zum vorgestellten PV System. Die 200 Watt Modulleistung stehen natürlich nicht zur Verfügung, maximal 180 Watt bei voller Sonneneinstrahlung und kühlen Modulen ( bis 25°). Bei Modultemperaturen von bis zu 60° im Sommer, fließt 20% weniger Strom, also etwa noch 140 Watt Leistung. Bei nebligem und trübem Winterwetter kommt es vor, dass wochenlang nichts läuft, außer dass der Akku nachgeladen wird. Die ursprüngliche Steuerung war kpl. Eigenbau bei welcher auch der Rücklauf am Abend über einen Fototransistor gesteuert wurde, mit der Logo wird der Rücklauf zeitgesteuert. Zu den Bauteilkosten kamen noch unzählige Stunden für Planung, Bau, Kabel.- und wasserrohrverlegung im Garten hinzu, was mit weiteren Kosten verbunden war.

Gruß  Galaxis


----------



## pille62 (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

hi all, also ich habe keinen stromanschluss an unserem garten...aber ich nutze den solarstrom meiner 150 wp anlage meines wowa und die reichen allema für die Teichpumpe und den Bachlaufl! Batterien 2x 105 Ah


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Tadellos, in deinem Fall sicher eine optimale Lösung.
Du solltest nur UNBEDINGT eine Unterspannungsabschaltung (11V) zum Schutz der Batterien vorsehen,
da die bei Tiefentladung stark leiden und dann zusätzlich noch frostempfindlich sind.
Wenn das konventionelle Starterbatterien sind, 
solltest du die grundsätzlich möglichst wenig entladen - die sind NICHT zyklusfest!
Solarbatterien sind teurer, aber halten länger,
Panzerplattenbatterien OPzB sind nochmal deutlich besser,
Groß-Oberflächen-Batterien GROE sind der RollsRoyce.
Von allem, wo "wartungsfrei" draufsteht und von Gel-Batterien 
solltest du im Interesse deines Geldbeutels die Finger lassen.

@Galaxis: 
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass du offensichtlich Längsregler als Laderegler benutzt.
(Ich habe das aus den großen Kühlkörpern geschlossen!)
Ein sehr einfacher aber auch guter Solar-Laderegler 
lässt sich mit einer Leistungs-(Schottky-)Diode und der LOGO realisieren:
Die Diode kommt zwischen Paneel und Batterie, 
die LOGO misst per Analogeingang die Batteriespannung.
Bei überschreiten der maximalen Ladespannung (je nach Batterie ca. 2,27 V/Zelle)
wird das Solarpaneel einfach kurzgeschlossen:
Sowohl in diesem Zustand als auch beim Laden wird (fast) keine Verlustleistung verbraten!
Über den Analogeingang kannst du auch die angesprochene Unterspannungsabschaltung realisieren;
wenn du das anders löst, könntest du die LOGO nachts zum Stromsparen sich selbst ausschalten lassen:
Aufgeweckt wird sie dann erst am Morgen durch die Sonne, die das Paneel befeuert!


----------



## pille62 (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

hi, hab ich alles in der anlage...danke trotzdem für den hinweis!


----------



## Galaxis (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hallo Der schwarze Peter,

Die auf den Kühlkörpern montierten Spannungsregler dienen nicht der Batterieladung. Wie schon beschrieben, dient der Regler mit dem Lüfter zur Spannungsregelung auf 24 V (hatte fälschlicher Weise 15 V angegeben)  für die Teichpumpe welche max 17 V vertragen soll. Durch die Leitungslänge von ca. 40 m zu Teich 2 fällt die Spannung auf 20 V ab.  Die Batterie am Tracker ist für die stabile Spannungsversorgung der Steuerung und für den Rücklauf am Abend nötig. Geladen wird sie mittels selbstgebautem Laderegler, ist zwar nicht 100% funzt jedoch. Viel muss ja nicht geladen werden, lediglich der Strom für den Rücklauf, die Spannungsversorgung der Logo sowie den Ausgleich der Stromspitzen beim Anlauf des Trackermotors während der Nachführung. Ohne diese Pufferbatterie würde die Spannung während der Nachführung zusammen brechen.
Die Ladregelung der Autobatterie erfolgt mittels handelsüblichem Laderegler.

Vielleicht kannst Du mir einen Tip geben, wie ich die Modulspannung von 40 V ohne diese Wärmeerzeugung auf 24 V Leerlaufspannung bekomme. Ursprünglich hatte ich einen SPANNUNGSREGLER IC 78 S 24 2A 24V » montiert, nach dem er wegen Überhitzung "gestorben" war einen 2. parallel geschaltet plus den Lüfter, seit dem funzt das, außer halt den Energieverlust durch die Wärmeerzeugung der Spannungsregler.
Der Lüfter wird übrigens mit dem Thermostatschalter aus einem Bügeleisen gesteuert.

Danke für die Tips, werde mal schaun, was mit der Logo machbar ist.

Was anders, habe zur Regelung meiner Pufferspeicherung der Heizung eine Logo 230 V eingesetzt, sie hat keine analogen Eingänge. An der Erweiterung sind 3 Eingänge frei. Frage. Besteht die Möglichkeit eine Temperaturdifferenzsteuerung damit zu realisieren?

Gruß   Galaxis


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Ich würde -wie oben beschrieben- die Solarpaneele über eine Leistungs-(ev. Schottky-)Diode direkt an die Batterie legen:

Wenn die Klemmenspannung unter der Ladeschlussspannung liegt (misst die LOGO),
lädt der Sonnenkollektor somit alles was er kann in den Akku.
Verlustleistung = Ladestrom x Durchlassspannung der Diode = sehr sehr wenig.


Wenn die Klemmenspannung die Ladeschlussspannung erreicht hat,
wird das Paneel durch einen Kontakt der LOGO oder einen MOSFET kurzgeschlossen;
die Diode verhindert den Kurzschluss der Batterie.
Verlustleistung = Kurzschlussstrom x Spannungsabfall am Kontakt bzw. MOSFET = sehr sehr wenig.
(Nach diesem Prinzip haben wir hunderte Solarstromversorgungen für Eisenbahnsicherheitstechnik gebaut - funktioniert prima!)

Zur Heizung:
Du kannst einen einfachen OP-Komparator bauen und damit den Eingang der LOGO ansteuern;
dafür reichen auch Digitaleingänge!


----------



## Galaxis (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hallo schwarzer Peter,
habe es verstanden, ich danke Dir.

Gruß   Galaxis


----------



## quetsch (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hallo,
ich habe auch keinen Strom in unserem Schrebergarten und da mein Teich klein ist, habe ich gebastelt;
Oase Nautilus 70 angeschlossen Biotec 5.1,klappt bei Sonnenschein wunderbar
einen Solardurchlüfter habe ich auch im Teich und der ist echt klasse.
In Planung ist jetzt noch ein Akku, um die sonnenlose Zeit zu überbrücken.
Gruß quetsch


----------



## sagi41 (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hallo Leute bin seit heute neu im Forum und hab mich eigentlich wegen Fragen zu solarbetriebenen Pumpen mit Filtern angemeldet; bin irgenwie überrascht über die negativen Meinungen bzgl. Rentabilität:
Konkret ein Beispiel: Herkömmliche Pumpe Typ Aquamax 2000 von Oase
Anschaffungskosten: 159,00€; Leistung: 32 Watt; bei Laufzeit von 200Tagen und wegen des Filters 24 Std am Tag bei einem Strompreis incl. allem bla laber fasel von 20ct/KWh komme ich auf Jahresstromkosten von 0,032*200*24*,20 = 30,72 €

Eine solarbetriebene Pumpe z. B. von esotec Typ siena LED mit 12V Akku und 7Ah und in etwa gleicher Leistung wie vorgenanntes Oase Modell kostet neu ca. 250,00 € - somit komme ich nach 3 Jahren Laufzeit auf Amortisierung; meine Fragen dzbgl (meine Rechnung basiert nur auf Theorie!!!):
Kann jemand meine theoretischen Werte aus der Praxis bestätigen ?
Bestehen schon Erfahrungen mit entsprechenden Filtern und Filermedien?
Mein Teich hat ein Volumen von 9000ltr; 
nach Herstellerangaben reicht die Akku Kapazität für mindestens 6Std Laufzeit, wobei sich der Akku im Tagesverlauf mit auflädt; als zusätzliches Schmankerl dient die Unterwasser LED Beleuchtung.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

12V Akku und 7Ah ergibt 84 Wattstunden und könnte die Aquamax theoretisch 2 Stunden 35 Minuten versorgen;
damit kommt man nicht über die Nacht. (Eine Filterpumpe MUSS ununterbrochen laufen.)
Das wäre auch mit den versprochenen 6h Betriebszeit der esotec Typ siena LED nicht gewährleistet, 
wobei die Pumpe dann nur 14 Watt aufnehmen dürfte und nicht 32 W wie die Aquamax;
weniger als die Hälfte - so viel wie die Aquael CIRCULATOR 1100 um € 17,59.
(Den Stromverbrauch der Schmankerl-LEDs habe ich da noch gar nicht  berücksichtigt)

Wenn wir (sehr optimistisch) von einer täglichen Sonnenscheindauer von 8 h ausgehen,
währenddessen auch noch der Akku geladen werden muss, wofür ein 50 W-Solarpaneel mit 90 x 55 cm viel zu klein wäre),
hätten wir eine tägliche Pumpdauer von 14 h, mit der wir die netzbetriebene Pumpe vergleichen müssten:
Die braucht in 200 Tagen € 7,84 - die Solarpumpe würde sich somit 
(unter Venachlässigung der nicht unerheblichen Kapitalkosten)
in ca. 30 Jahren ammortisieren.
(kein Kommentar)

Wenn der Akku kein GROE ist (was aus mehreren Gründen ausgeschlossen ist),
wird der den dauernden Zyklusbetrieb trotz (vielleicht nicht vorhandener) Super-Ladesteuerung und Tiefentladeschutz
bestenfalls wenige Monate überleben, wodurch weitere neue Kosten entstehen.

Fazit: 
Beschiss am Konsumenten mit Rechenschwäche.


----------



## Galaxis (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Wenn wir (sehr optimistisch) von einer täglichen Sonnenscheindauer von 8 h ausgehen,
> .


Wobei 8 h schon sehr optimistisch sind. Bei einer mittleren Sonnenscheindauer von gut 
1500 h / Jahr kommt man auf 4 h / Tag. Ein 50 W Modul wird niemals  die Energie für einen permanenten Betrieb einer Filterpumpe hergeben. An mehr oder weniger trüben Tagen bringt ein Modul 0 bis 20 % Ertrag. Dann muss man noch den geringeren Ertrag bei feststehenden Modulen berücksichtigen.

Ein feststehendes 50 W Modul bringt etwa 50 - 55 Kwh pro Jahr. Die 32 W Pumpe benötigt bei 200 Tagen und 24 h / Tag Betriebszeit 150 Kwh, also das 3 fache.

Gruß  Galaxis


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Ja, ist mir schon klar;
ich wollte nur nicht als "Miesepeter" da stehen, der die Eingangsdaten so "frisiert", 
dass bei seiner Rechnung das rauskommt,
was er beweisen will.

Aus der Rechnung ist aber trotz der übertrieben optimistischen Annahmen erwartungsgemäß rausgekommen,

dass sich die Aquamax 2000 von Oase im Vergleichmit einer netzbetriebenen Pumpe NIE rentiert
und dass die Hersteller bei den technischen Daten von Solarpumpen offenbar FURCHTBAR lügen.
Ich kann nur jedem mündigen Konsumenten raten,
den Taschenrechner zur Hand zu nehmen
statt sich über den Tisch ziehen zu lassen.


----------



## Nori (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Ich hab an meinem Teich auch eine kleine Inselanlage.
Ursprünglich habe ich vom Vorbesitzer ein großes Siemenspaneel (Leistung??? Größe ca. 70x150) und eine defekte Wasserspielpumpe für Solarstrom übernommen.
Wäre das Paneel nicht gewesen hätte ich mich mit dem Thema gar nicht befasst (was bestimmt billiger gewesen wäre!)
Ich hab die Sache dahingehend ausgebaut: ein Laderegler, eine __ Blei-Gel-Batterie 65 Ah, und ein Wechselrichter um 220 V zu erzeugen.
Investiert habe ich etwa 150,00 € bis 180,00 € (ist schon 4 Jahre her).
Ich betreibe damit eine Lichterkette im Pavillion (Schaltergesteuert), ein Wasserspiel (Aquajet mit 3500 Lit. Pumpe Schaltergesteuert), eine Wasserspeier (mit 800 Lit. Minipumpe über Zeitschaltuhr) und eine LED -Beleuchtung mit 3 Strahlern (Dämmerungsschalter).
Für Dauerbetrieb wäre meine Stromendnahme viel zu hoch, aber wenn man es nur Stundenweise nutzt gehts gerade so.
Für ne anständige Filterpumpe wäre die Anlage aber schon wieder zu klein.
Ein weiteres Problem ist die Verwendung von 220V Zeitschaltuhren - die wollen mit diesem einfachen Wechselrichter auch nicht exakt laufen - deshalb stelle ich immer Zeiträume ein (3 Stunden Betrieb 3 Stunden aus) - da spielt die Uhrzeit keine Rolle.
Bei längeren Schlechtwetterperioden kommt das Ganze aber auch bei der eigentlich geringen Stromabnahme (LED und Wasserspeier) auch schon an seine Grenzen und es gibt Alarm wegen Unterspannung.

Ich sehe die Solartechnik in meinem Fall als Gimmick an und denke wenn eine neue Batterie ansteht werde ich das Thema einschlafen lassen - für die Kohle bekommt man wirklich viel "Saft" aus der Steckdose!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Piddel (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hallo,

möchte hiermit die Baustelle Solar wieder aktivieren. Ich finde das Thema schon wichtig.

Leider wurde dieser Beitrag - wie ich finde - kaputtgerechnet. Möchte die Kompentenz von DSP nicht in Frage stellen    aber ein Hobby ist und bleibt für mich ein Hobby ! 
Es gibt wohl unzählige Beispiele wo Geld dafür ausgegeben wird ohne nachzurechnen.

Hab beim stöbern folgendes gefunden.

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/...haus-obama-auf-jimmy-carters-spuren-1.1008763

Finde es schon sehr nachdenklich was da damals geschehen ist. Wer weiß wieviel Scheckhefte   1986    BP & Co aufgemacht haben ? Wo stünden wir heute wenn diese Technik weiter forciert worden wäre ?

Fazit: Ich suche noch immer nach einer Solarpumpe zwischen Billig-China und German-Hightec.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Kaputtgerechnet?
Es steht JEDEM frei, sich gut und grün zu fühlen,
weil er ein paar Kilowattstunden Strom erspart, 
der hier nach europäischen Grundsätzen hinsichtlich Umwelt- und Arbeitnehmerschutz hergestellt wird,
indem er ein Stück gerade so irgendwie funktionierenden Plastiks kauft,
das unter zweifelhaften Bedingungen hinsichtlich Umwelt- und Arbeitnehmerschutz hergestellt wird,
u.U. giftiges Kadmium und Schwermetalle sowie sosntige böse Chemikalien enthält,
mit Schiff und LKW rund um den halben Erdball gereist ist
und nach kurzer Zeit den Geist aufgibt.

Sich selbst zu belügen, ist nicht strafbar,
vielleicht verspielt, aber weder gescheit noch vorbildhaft:
Man kann jedoch durchaus mit SINNVOLLEN Maßnahmen etws für die Natur tun
und das fängt beim Gartenteich zuallererst bei Festlegung der Tiefe
(Sonst sparen wir mit der Solarpumpe ein paar Watt, aber heizen den Teich elektrisch!)
und der Wahl der Folie an: 
Die auch heute noch immer wieder verwendete PVC-Folie ist beginnend von 
der Herstellung, dem Transport, der Verarbeitung und der Entsorgung 
sehr schädlich (krebserregendes Vinylchlorid, erbgutverändernde Weichmacher, Dioxin, ...)
und außerdem nur beschränkt haltbar.
DAS wiegt kein Solarpumperl auf.

In Sonderfällen KANN eine seriöse Solarlösung aber durchaus Sinn machen.


----------



## Piddel (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Solartechnik*

@DSP

Hab mir fast Sorgen gemacht weil alles so unheimlich ruhig und friedlich im Teich war ( lag wohl an den Festtagen ) aber jetzt ist ja wieder Action garantiert.

Nachdem die Mathematik abgefrühstückt ist,  machen wir fröhlich weiter mit der Moralkiste incl.  Teichbau-Belehrung. 



Habe nicht bedacht, dass  man als Teichfreund der mit Solar liebäugelt extra grün sein muß   .....Die politische Würzung fehlte ja auch bislang.
Ich will halt nicht mein ganzes Gelände vom Haus zum Teich umgraben und verkabeln ( Stromversorgung ) und ne WLAN-Pumpe hab ich noch nicht gefunden.

Weitere Anmerkungen lasse ich lieber in Hinblick auf die Trashbox.


----------



## Nori (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Solartechnik*

@ Piddel: 
Ich hab ja auch schon etwas Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet gesammelt (ohne gleich in Polemik zu verfallen!) - 
möglich ist alles - allerdings ist der finanzielle Aufwand dann enorm!
Leistungsfähige 12 V Pumpen (Größenordnung 6-12000 Liter/Std) kenne ich keine - der Weg führt über die Umwandlung in 220 V, so dass Standartpumpen verwendet werden können.
....und das bedeutet Paneelfläche, Pufferbatterien (sind richtig teuer!), Laderegler und dann noch Sinus-Wechselrichter in geeigneter Dimension.
Ich denke wenn eine Filterpumpe und vielleicht noch etwas Zubehör  vernünftig betrieben werden soll, sind 1000 Euro rasch verplant - da ist doch leichter ein zugelassenes Kabel in der Erde versteckt (und für den Rest kann man wirklich viel Strom einkaufen) - bedenke bitte: die Pufferbatterien (__ Blei-Gel-Akkus etc.) müssen nach einigen Jahren auch wieder erneuert werden!

Gruß Nori


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Lieber Piddel!
Galaxis und Nori haben konkrete Fragen mit konkreten Fakten und Daten gestellt,
auf die ich fundiert und nachvollziehbar geantwortet habe
und nix "kaputtgerechnet" habe.

Wenn dir Leistung, Verfügbarkeit, Kosten und Umwelt egal sind
und du nicht graben willst (bitte nicht dein GANZES Gelände umgraben - ein schmaler Kabelgraben reicht!)
solltest du dir UNBEDINGT eine Solarpumpe kaufen!


----------



## Piddel (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Solartechnik*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Lieber Piddel!
> 
> solltest du dir UNBEDINGT eine Solarpumpe kaufen!



Hallo Peter,

vorab - habe ganz vergessen Dir ein schönes und entspanntes Teichjahr 2011 zu wünschen !

:smoki  +  

Über einen Kauf/Geräte-Vorschlag hierzu würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

Peter


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Solartechnik*

Hi Piddel-Peter,
dir natürlich auch ein schönes Teichjahr - alle Gute!
Um dir einen Pumpentipp zu geben, musst du mir vorher verraten, was die Pumpe können soll:
der gewünschte Volumenstrom und der Gegendruck (sprich Förderhöhe) wäre dazu nötig
und dann müsste ich noch wissen, ob du nur pumpen willst, wenn die Sonne scheint oder rund um die Uhr.

Vorneweg muss ich dir aber (wie schon Nori) gleich sagen,
dass das ein verdammt teurer Spaß wird!
(insbesonders, wenn das auch OHNE Sonne pumpen soll)


----------



## Piddel (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Solartechnik*



Nori schrieb:


> 1 (ohne gleich in Polemik zu verfallen!) -
> 
> 2....und das bedeutet Paneelfläche, Pufferbatterien (sind richtig teuer!), Laderegler und dann noch Sinus-Wechselrichter in geeigneter Dimension.
> Ich denke wenn eine Filterpumpe und vielleicht noch etwas Zubehör  vernünftig betrieben werden soll, sind *1000 Euro rasch verplant* - da ist doch leichter ein zugelassenes Kabel in der Erde versteckt (und für den Rest kann man wirklich viel Strom einkaufen) - bedenke bitte: die Pufferbatterien (__ Blei-Gel-Akkus etc.) müssen nach einigen Jahren auch wieder erneuert werden!
> ...



Hallo !

@Nori

zu 1: Es sei mir bitte gestattet, auf die zahlreichen und gewollten Querschläge anspruchsvoll ironisch zu reagieren. Ich glaube, der Verfasser sieht es genauso sportlich.

zu 2: Bei der Ersparnis sind/wären die Mietkosten für einen Minibagger locker übrig. Mit dem könnte man nicht nur Kabelschächte graben ......

@DSP

Die Sonnenpumperei hab ich abgehakt. Ich war im guten Glauben, dass es solche Plastikpumperl ( teilweise mit Akku ) gibt die einen Filter bzw. Bachlauf  u.U. vernünftig bedienen können. Auf dein Angebot zum Pumpentipp komme ich 100 %ig zurück - Danke !


----------



## Piddel (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Solartechnik*

@DSP



> Hab mir fast Sorgen gemacht weil alles so unheimlich ruhig und friedlich im Teich war ( *lag wohl an den Festtagen* ) aber jetzt ist ja wieder Action garantiert.



Nachtrag:

Hab mal ein bißchen gestöbert und glaube den Grund für die schon fast verdächtige Ruhe im Teich gefunden zu haben. Also: Finger weg von der Großschreibung 

  0815 - Getippsel gibt es reichlich und denen es reicht, können ja ggf. die Ignor-Funktion nutzen.

Freue mich weiterhin auf - vielleicht etwas gebremste - Beiträge.

Auch Peter


----------



## Piddel (17. März 2012)

*AW: Solartechnik*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Peter
> 
> Habe nur Erfahrung mit Solarleuchten ......
> 
> ...



Hi,
alter Beitrag - neue Erkenntnisse:

Im Winter habe ich - antizyklisch.... - ein Set " LED-SOLARSTEINE " für billig Geld bei ebüx geschossen.
Die Akku`s extra vorher aufgeladen und gestern beim 1. richtigen Frühlingstag hier im Norden an den Teich ringsum  aufgestellt und den erhofften Leucht-Effekt bei Nacht abgewartet.

Ergebnis: totaler China-Schrott mit einer _*Leuchtkraft*_ ......hmmm da hat ein Glühwürmchen wohl mehr Power.
Trotz neuer LED-"Technik" ein totaler Müll (Sondermüll) und glatter Fehlkauf.


----------

